# Tonneau Covers for your Nissan Frontier!



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

A tonneau cover is one of the most useful accessories you can buy for your pickup truck. It provides protection from the weather conditions and increase your truck's versatility, together with improved styling and security measures to hide all your stuff. All cover types will provide protection from sunlight and UV rays, and keep strong winds from blowing debris into or items out of the bed. But with so many types and styles to choose from, it can be real headache to pick the right one. We carry tonneau covers, created by the most reputable names in the industry, such as TruXedo, BAK, Roll-N-Lock, and would like to share with you some useful information about this product. 

Here are few different types of tonneau covers we have for the 2014 Nissan Frontier: 2014 Nissan Frontier Tonneau Covers at CARiD.com

BAK® - Roll-X Rolling Tonneau Cover unites convenience of a soft rolling cover with the advantages of an impact-resistant hard tonneau cover. 



Roll-N-Lock® - M-Series™ Retractable Tonneau Cover offers a hard metal shell of protection from the elements and thieves without the cumbersome rigidity of a 1-piece solid cover. 



TruXedo® - Roll-Up Tonneau Cover mount on the inside of the bed for sleek appearance on any truck and can be installed in minutes with the pre-assembled, quick-attach cover system.



How do you think, which one is better for your truck?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi folks, we are glad to announce a holiday sale on BAK tonneau covers!
Don't miss your chance to buy BAK products and receive your *10% off*. Do not hesitate and make your purchase right now, this offer is valid through December 18, 2014! 

*Click on the banner below to shop BAK products for your truck!*



If any questions appear - feel free to contact us directly!


----------

